# Carbon stem & handlebars, a good upgrade?



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a Trek Madone 4.7 frame & fork (aluminum steerer tube), with Race-Lite handlebars & stem, both aluminum.
Would a swap to a carbon stem & handlebars be a worthwhile upgrade?
Will I feel a difference?

Peter


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

When you say upgrade, what are you looking for? Stiffer? Lighter? Damping?

IMO no. Expensive and minimal (if at all) weight savings. 

If you are looking for comfort, get some better gloves, or drop a couple of psi in your tires. 

However, if it's bling you are looking for, and you don't mind dropping the coin, go for it. 

I would be surprised if the majority of us could tell the difference in a double blind test. The only time I replace my bars/stem is if I crash, or after 3-4 years of heavy use. I usually replace with nice high quality aluminum bars (Ritchey, 3T, Deda).


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

some say they notice a difference whereas some say there isn't....for me i didn't notice anything. maybe there is (minimla) or perhaps its just psychological.....the jury's still out on this one!

for one thing, they are expensive and the weight savings over alum is minimal/if any. secondly, in the case of an accident, they are more likely to break and replacement could be expensive. 

they look good though!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Going to a carbon stem will likely make no difference. I swapped out aluminum bars (TTT Prima 199) for carbon bars (Easton EC90) on a bike and felt a tremendous difference. The carbon bars were a lot stiffer. I immediately did the same on my other bike. 

Perhaps it depends on what kind of aluminum bar you have. The ones I had were very light weight and maybe not the stiffest. As far as saving weight, that really doesn't matter to me. Probably not the most cost effective way to save a few grams.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've never understood the whole bar stiffness issue - unless you're doing match sprints. My carbon bars (fsa) are less stiff than my alloy bars (also fsa) and I prefer the carbon ones because they have a bit more flex and better damping for long rides. Unless you have issues with hand numbness, I would put carbon bar/stem near the bottom of upgrade list.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I noticed a huge difference with the carbon bars. I only noticed a small difference with the carbon stem. I got it on a close out, so it was cool.

Look at your tire size and pressure first. If your on 23c tires, look at 25c with 5-10 psi less pressure. I'm used to 140 mm of squish on my mtb, so I want all I can get.

If I was going to rate what did what................
If I had 10 BingBongs of vibration with my stock set up:
Going to GOOD 25c tires would take up 5 BingBongs.
Carbon bar would take up 3.
Carbon stem would be 1.

So, to answer the OP question.......................Yes, you would feel the difference. However, is it worth it to you to spend $200-$300?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Carbon bars feel smoother and less harsh. I don't think the stem materials will make much of a difference.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I just went from a pair of EC90 carbon bars to FSA Compact Wing bars and I do not really notice a difference.
The alloy bars seem to offer the same ride characteristics as the carbon bars did.
I do, however, miss the cool look of the braided carbon section but at a savings of $175.00 I'll get over it.
I changed because I want the more shallow drop of the FSA's.
I use a FSA alloy stem with carbon face and am not able to comment on carbon vs alloy stem. I've never used a carbon stem.


----------



## cat5cyclist (Jun 28, 2011)

Switching to a carbon stem and handlebars is not really an upgrade. Just a different material. You'll find the weight and stiffness of aluminum and carbon stems and handlebars to be very similar. There may be some dampening benefit with the carbon but if you are planning on doing any racing the aluminum is going to be more durable in case of a crash.

FWIW, it's very rare to find carbon stems and handlebars on professional riders' bikes. They almost exclusively all use aluminum. And they put some serious mile on those cockpits.


----------



## byknutz (Sep 4, 2012)

cat5cyclist said:


> Switching to a carbon stem and handlebars is not really an upgrade. Just a different material. You'll find the weight and stiffness of aluminum and carbon stems and handlebars to be very similar. There may be some dampening benefit with the carbon but if you are planning on doing any racing the aluminum is going to be more durable in case of a crash.
> 
> FWIW, it's very rare to find carbon stems and handlebars on professional riders' bikes. They almost exclusively all use aluminum. And they put some serious mile on those cockpits.


Okay... Where can you get this info, I have been wondering what pro teams and riders use?


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Browse cyclingnews during the various grand tours, they always do photo series on various riders' setups. You'll find that a lot of riders avoid carbon stems, with handlebars being more of a wash.
Currently: 
Timmy Duggan, alu stem, carbon bars
Vino: integrated carbon bar/stem combo (not surprising, he's an idiot)
Marianne Vos: alu stem and bar
Hesjedal: Alu stem, carbon bars
Cancellara: Carbon stem, aluminium bars ? weird combo

I personally think if your aluminium bars are a bit too flexy, upgrading to carbon can be a good thing. If your bars are a bit too rough, upgrading can also be a good thing. But upgrading for the sake of upgrading, or for "performance" is useless with bars.
As for carbon stems, they have a nasty tendency to break and send you crashing into a ditch while your bike explodes into a thousand pieces, which is why half the pro peloton avoids them.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Switched from an aluminum to a carbon stem on my trainer bike,
still using aluminum bars. Really quieted the buzz, I like it better.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

Buy FSA Wing Pro compacts - stiff, light, and so very comfy - and used by MANY pro riders.

Get a Thomson stem and be happy. 

Carbon stems and bars present a much bigger liability, next to no weight advantage, and are waaaay more expensive... If you want to bling out, spend the extra money you saved by not buying carbon on having your aluminum stuff custom anodized.


----------



## byknutz (Sep 4, 2012)

I had a carbon bar and alloy stem on my bike, bars were from performance and when it was all said and done I think the bars were 44 bucks. But I did not like the bend and when I was in the drops my wrist`s rubbed against the top. They traded me back for a sweet saddle. I just finished upgrading my carbon frame and just went with Pro Vibe alloy stem and bar. I wanted the softer feel of the carbon but it was 360. for the same bar in carbon. If I had the $ I would go carbon bar, totally. Shimano Pro Vibe stuff is pretty sweet. The bars do seem a little flexy though. But I think it adds some comfort. I don`t think I would use a carbon stem. Now I am wondering if the carbon rails on this new saddle are going to hold my fat ass up! I am in the process of trying to find the max rider weight..... it`s the Selle Italia Carbonio Flow SLR.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

not sure where people are seeing all those carbon stems fail. Carbon is actually a better material for a stem because of its fatigue properties. Aluminum stems are prone to fatigue failures because of aluminum's fatigue limit and the fact that stems are being designed for lightness, meaning less material. Alloy stems are one component I've seen the most fatigue failures in - typically hairline cracks around bolt holes. 

Carbon stems aren't more popular because they are typically not much lighter than alloy stems but cost substantially more. I'd be more worried about manufacturers pushing alloy component limits to hit weight benchmarks than carbon stems/bars.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a carbon stem. I can't tell the difference between aluminum. It also is less stiff than most of my Alu stems but that was expected. 

Carbon bars though, you'll feel the difference. Assuming you have a nice stiff stem


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Put some gel under you're bar tape


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

I went from a carbon bars to alloy bars and I prefer the alloy because they have very little/no flex. The carbon bars I had became flexy with use. They certainly look cool but perforance wise for me one of the best changes was moving from a std. crank to a compact.


----------



## Carbon-reviews (Jun 4, 2012)

I am looking at buying some NESS bars from shopyishunbike... What are your thoughts?


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Carbon-reviews said:


> I am looking at buying some NESS bars from shopyishunbike... What are your thoughts?


Chinese knockoff?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

As mentioned, carbon bars/stem can make the ride quality of your rig seem a bit less harsh. It won't make massive differences though and won't make you any faster. Overall though, assuming you pick a decent manufacturer, you will have a more durable setup than alloy with a bit of weight shavings as well. 

-Roland


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I went to carbon bars when I started getting chronic elbow pain. I'm 50-ish and do a lot of mileage, and figured that a carbon bar with a little more damping might be a good thing. 

This proved to be the case, in general. There's a clear correlation between the kind of bar I ride and elbow inflammation. I spent a couple of years on Syntace Racelite bars, which were pretty comfortable and helped my elbow out a lot. For the last 6 months or so I've been on Zipp Vuka Sprints which are the shnizzle. Very comfortable, aero and light--the trifecta. You can't really tape the top section, but it's so wide it doesn't matter.

I also tried the Felt Devox 1.1 bar, which is awesomely stiff. Stiffer than any alloy bar I've tried, enough that it make my elbow flare up big time.


----------

